# my betta hates me!!



## takumi (Feb 4, 2010)

i'm a betta freak, i won't even lie, so when my boyfriend decided to embrace this and buy me a new one -which quickly turned into HIS fish he tells me everyday- i was pretty excited! we picked out a royal blue with pale yellow and white VT, Volcom. (obviously his choice of name hehe). this being my fourth betta i knew how to acclimate him to new conditions and get him all fixed up and at first he didn't seem to be adjusting. a week or so passed and he still seemed shy and uncomfortable, but i know this can be normal for a betta in a new home. 

it got unusual just yesterday: i did a 100% tank clean, scrubbed and rinsed everything - no soap don't worry- put him back in after all was well, and he started racing around his tank in circles! i thought 'oh he must be happy' but after i watched him longer i noticed he was swimming around all flared up! just an angry angry betta! now he only does it when he sees someone near his bowl! he's eating fine and there's a beautiful bubble nest he's just built overnight so i can't for the life of me figure it out. why is he so angry!!??! 

------> also, no signs of fin biting or the pale lines they get when stressed. nothing physical is happening, what is going on!!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe he's attacking his reflection. Plenty of times you'll get a Betta that flares at their owners, maybe because they're trying to prove they're strong and tough and can be dangerous, so don't bother them, or else! Or maybe they're trying to getextra food or something. IDK really exactly why Bettas flare at their owners, but those are some guesses.


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

baylee767 said:


> Maybe he's attacking his reflection. Plenty of times you'll get a Betta that flares at their owners, maybe because they're trying to prove they're strong and tough and can be dangerous, so don't bother them, or else! Or maybe they're trying to getextra food or something. IDK really exactly why Bettas flare at their owners, but those are some guesses.


Drax started doing that when he was put into the new tank... he'd come racing to me then start flaring. Which also creeps me out because I was still putting stuff in the tank for him (Had rinsed my arms off with warm water (No soap) and he kept getting really close to my hands like inches away... like one of those annoying bee's. I kept freaking that he was going to bite me haha.

Probably just being a stud... YOU KNOW THE KIND haha then again you'd probably try to make yourself look bigger if a giant was watching you haha


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe just a super territorial guy, especially if he's already built a bubble nest. My senior betta is forever threating me, the impudent creature :lol:


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Feral said:


> Maybe just a super territorial guy, especially if he's already built a bubble nest. My senior betta is forever threating me, the impudent creature :lol:


Indeed, some male betta's seem to have a high amount of testosterone. Although my male seems to enjoy my company, he absolutely hates tank mates. My 3 ghost shrimp had no chance with him as he systematically killed them off one by one.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

i vote with other people, its prolly just him showing off, but it may also be insecurity at having people come be nearby. does he have hiding places?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Very true, that he could be atacking reflection, but i doubt it because there is niow black background or mirror. 

I think he still might be stressed out, despite the careful introduction, don't worry, it's very normal. i bet you would still feel uncomfortable and shy in a new place

give him some time


----------



## takumi (Feb 4, 2010)

He is a pretty huge for a Betta. Ironic that my boyfriend would be the one to pick the raging testosterone Betta. Both my other two are sweet and curious! He seems to have calmed down a little but now but the territorial bit sounds the most likely. He does have plenty of places to hide, he always sleeps in the tall grass. There's nothing he could really catch a reflexion from so I don't think that is it. You should see how he eats, he practically jumps out of the water! What a character this one is turning out to be haha. Thanks guys!!!!


----------

